# Best way to keep system clean.



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi all, 

I recentley purchased a Onkyo TX- SR 507 reciever I got a deal on it as it was the floor demo model. I noticed some internal dust build up and would like to clean it. 

I thinking I can blast away with some compressed air but I figured I would talk to you guys first.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That's one of the best methods as it's a very pure method of cleaning. No chemicals, no static, just air.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Hold the nosel of your vaccum just outside the chassis so that the dust gets sucked up as you're using the canned air.


----------



## faith1806 (Sep 3, 2010)

yustr said:


> Hold the nosel of your vaccum just outside the chassis so that the dust gets sucked up as you're using the canned air.


yeah, when cleaning the room, we should wear a mask.i think it is a hard work to keep the room clean.:sigh:


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

yustr said:


> Hold the nosel of your vaccum just outside the chassis so that the dust gets sucked up as you're using the canned air.


Oh yeah I do that with my computer, When I open the chassis it appeared to work on the reciever as well.


----------

